# Chorizo?



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a couple links in the fridge that are going to spoil if I don't find a good way to use them. Eggs and chorizo only goes so far. What else can I do with it?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

queso fundido

and have you heard of this thing called a "freezer" - miraculous invention...you can put food in there and it gets really really cold and will stay there for 6 months to a year.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> queso fundido
> 
> and have you heard of this thing called a "freezer" - miraculous invention...you can put food in there and it gets really really cold and will stay there for 6 months to a year.


Frozen sausage loses it's flavor. I need to cook it.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

brown it , in a pan and mix in some roarita refried beans and make some bean hot bean dip , mix in jalapenos and some frito scoops and ice cold beer to wash down the heat. Iguess you could add some cheese and crushed bacon


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

roarita? 

googled it. rosarita. that's a good idea.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

I am half asleep rosarita refried beans and cant spell worth a [email protected]#$%^&

dont forget to drain off most of that orange grease


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mix it half with some pan sausage and chopped onion and stuff a bunch of japalangos with it, then half fry some bacon strips and wrap the jap and finish off on the back of the grill

shredded cheese in the mix an option


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Brown it on the stove like hamburger meat and throw it in a bowl with chili con queso. Use it like dip on chips . MMMMMMM GOOOOOD.
RT


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

stuff pork chops with it

make queso flameado


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> stuff pork chops with it
> 
> make *queso flameado*


basically the same as queso fundido.

good stuff.

Get busy cartman.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Chorizo con papas is a nice alternative to chorizo con huevo. Crispy home fries, well drained sauteed chorizo, fresh pico de gallo all rolled up in a toasted flour tortilla. Breakfast with coffee or campfire with cerveza it's versatile.

Next time that you buy chorizo get Chorizo de San Manuel AKA "Guerra's Brand". I wrote a short piece on them for _Saveur_ magazine a few years ago and you wouldn't believe the quality. Never frozen pork trucked down to the RG Valley from Iowa, spices toasted and ground on site, immaculate processing facilities and the chorizo is never frozen until you do, if you do. All the other brands are pretenders.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

i need to try Guerra's brand
I have always used Garcias and have been pretty happy but tommorow is Sunday and I and going to try and get some in the morning. Can I get it at HEB or Kroger ?


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

HEB for sure. They usually don't have a lot of it so you have to search through all the other stuff. I don't do Kroger so can't say.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 10, 2009)

X2 with the Guerra's. Used H&H for many years until the texture changed (needed to run it through a fine grinder before cooking) Tried many brands before finding Guerra's and it is excellent. Have tried pork and beef and both are very good.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Chorizo is not suppose to spoil. People in old Mexico hang it in their kitchens for months and it does not spoil. The reason it spoils in your firdge is because you keep it in the plasict container. Get rid of the plastic bag (not the casing) put it in a plate and let it air out to dry some. You may keep it in the fridge. The taste will much better. My favorite is Chorizo de San Manuel.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I like the one that has NATURAL labeled on it for eggs. Garcia's? 

Extra chorizo...mix it in some ground meat (beef/venison...ground chicken may be good too) and make hamburgers out of it.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

You can use it to season a pot of pintos! It's good.


----------

